# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ταλαντωτές >  >  Ταλαντωτής ΑΜ του Ηρακλή (zerc)

## leosedf

Καλησπέρα, έχω φτιάξει αυτόν τον ταλαντωτή του Ηρακλή (anodos forums) με το TDA1072 αλλά κάτι δε μου πάει καλά.

Το σχέδιο είναι αυτό



Αν μετρήσω την έξοδο στο ολοκληρωμένο μετά τον πυκνωτή παίρνω αυτό (είναι σωστό αυτό που βλέπω?)



Ενώ αν μετρήσω στην έξοδο του τρανζίστορ παίρνω αυτό 



Τίποτα...
Κάνω κάτι λάθος? Κάποιος που το έχει φτιάξει αν έχει κάποια βοήθεια.

----------


## savnik

Γιατί έχεις το Probe στο χ10;
Αυτό το ολοκληρωμένο βγάζει πάρα πολύ μικρό σήμα και είναι αρχηγός στον επηρεασμό.

----------


## leosedf

Α!
Να το βάλω στο 1 αλλά χλωμό να δω κάτι διαφορετικό.

Δοκίμασα και έναν ταλαντωτή με το J310 αλλά πάπαλα. Προσπαθώ να το βάλω να παίξει με το SAA1057.
Προς το παρών δίνω μόνο 5V στο tuning voltage.

----------


## chip

προσωπικά θα δοκίμαζα το TP2 να καταλήγει σε αντίσταση που πάει στη γείωση (πχ 470Ω)...
ή απλά θα έπαιρνα παλμογράφημα στο συλέκτη του bc546....

----------


## leosedf

Βασικά..... Έκανα μλκία και θα με δείρετε το ξέρω... :Lol:  :Lol: 

Την αντίσταση R4 αντί για 1κ έβαλα 41κ και την είχα σε μέρος στο ράστερ που δεν έχει αρνητικό.... Και ωραίος και μλκας δηλαδή.. Μόλις την γείωσα έφερε σήμα σταθερό. Θα την αλλάξω με 1Κ και θα βάλω μπρός το τρανζίστορ. (έβαλα και 1χ το πρόμπ)

----------


## perithess

Το έχω φτιάξει και δουλεύει χωρίς καμία μετατροπή. Είχα και εγώ πρόβλημα όταν το κατασκεύασα αλλά ήταν δικιά μου βλακεία, από την συλλογή μου πηνία αντί 120μΗ (121) είχα βάλει 12μΗ (120) και όταν το δοκίμαζα μόνο του με βάρικαπ ΒΒ212 (διπλή 112 με μόνο το ένα σκέλος σε χρήση) ακουγόταν σε κάποια συχνότητα στο ραδιόφωνο αλλά δεν ήταν εντός των ορίων το σήμα για να κλειδώσει ( μάλλον κάποια αρμονική έπιανα). Είτε έχεις κάνει λάθος σε κάποιο υλικό είτε κάτι είναι ελαττωματικό ή την έχει φάει το 1072. Δεν νομίζω να έχεις πρόβλημα στο ράστερ αλλά δοκίμασε να κολλήσεις και σε καμιά πλακέτα αν δεν δουλεύει και επίσης δεν και τα pcb που έχουν ετοιμάσει μήπως έχει κάτι παραπάνω που λείπει από το σχηματικό. Δες και εσύ το πηνίο και μέτρα το κιόλας.
Εντιτ: Με πρόλαβες  :Smile:

----------


## leosedf

Βασικά τώρα παίζει αλλά στην έξοδο του τρανζίστορ παίρνω ευθεία γραμμή! Και ο συλλέκτης το ίδιο μου δείχνει, στη βάση πάει κανονικά το σήμα.
Άλλαξα και τρανζίστορ φυσικά και το κύκλωμα φαίνεται εντάξει.

Συχνότητα φαίνεται να αλλάζει ανάλογα με την τάση οπότε το TDA φαίνεται να παίζει.

----------


## leosedf

Έβγαλα τον C8 100nF στον συλλέκτη που υπήρχε και παίζει, 1.09Vpp. Μόλις βάζω πυκνωτή κόβεται. Δεν έχω και κεραμικούς τώρα να δοκιμάσω.
http://i.imgur.com/brlBxt8.jpg

----------


## perithess

Ο c8 είναι τοπική σταθεροποίηση για την πλακέτα κυρίως δεν παίζει ρόλο στα 2Mhz ότι και να βάλεις αλλά δοκίμασε και με κεραμικό. Προτείνω προς το παρόν να αφήσεις 1 σειρά κενό ανάμεσα στα πόδια του τρανζίστορ, δηλαδή αντί να το βάλεις σε 3 σειρές να το βάλεις σε 6 για να μειώσεις χωρητικότητες, εκτός και αν έβαλες τον πυκνωτή κατευθείαν στο συλλέκτη.

----------


## leosedf

Όπως και να το έβαλα το ίδιο κάνει, κόβει αμέσως.

----------


## xrist sakis

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι έχεις ανάποδα το τρανζίστορ C-E... 
 Σάκης

----------


## leosedf

To τσέκαρα 40 φορές, μια χαρά ήταν αλλά ο C8 την έκανε τη δουλειά.

----------


## Marc

Και η δική μου κατασκευή ήταν πετυχημένη. 

Το μόνο λάθος που είχα κάνει είναι ότι έβαλα δύο πυκνωτές τανταλίου αντί κανονικούς γιατί δεν τους βρήκα στο κατάστημα που είχα πάει και δεν το πολυσκέφτηκα (βασικά ως νέος στη ψηφιακή εποχή δεν ήξερα τη διαφορά, ούτε καν ότι είχαν πολικότητα! χαχα). Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν όταν το συνδύασα με το vco-modulator να αλλάζω μεν κανονικά συχνότητα αλλά να αναβοσβήνει το lock και να ακούγεται επανειλημμένα ένα "κρακ" με κάποιο  "γρέζο" στο βάθος! Τα άλλαξα και όλα τώρα δουλεύουν τέλεια.

EDIT: Το σχόλιό μου ήταν για το pll του zec, sorry, πρωί ήταν  :Smile:

----------


## DGeorge

> To τσέκαρα 40 φορές, μια χαρά ήταν αλλά ο C8 την έκανε τη δουλειά.



Ο C8 έφταιγε -τελικά- ως τιμή χωρητικότητας, ως υλικό διηλεκτρικού (υλικό πυκνωτή), ή ως γκαντεμιά (έφταιγε το συγκεκριμένο κομμάτι);
Να υποψιαστώ ότι τον αντικατέστησες; ....Με καινούργιο - ίδιο; .....Με τελείως άλλο; ....Με τιιιι; :Think:  :Think:  :Think:

----------


## chip

μάλλον θα έφταιγε ο C8 ως χωρητικότητα..... γιατί τα 100nF για να περνάει το σήμα πρέπει να έχουν κάπου να εκφορτιστούν... και το 1ΜΩ ή ακόμα χειρότερα τα 10MΩ είναι τεράστια αντίσταση για να εκφορτιστεί στο 1ΜΗζ. Αν συνέδεε από τον πυκνωτή προς τη γείωση ένα φορτίο (πχ 470Ω) μάλλον θα έβλεπε το σήμα κανονικά!

----------


## leosedf

> Ο C8 έφταιγε -τελικά- ως τιμή χωρητικότητας, ως υλικό διηλεκτρικού (υλικό πυκνωτή), ή ως γκαντεμιά (έφταιγε το συγκεκριμένο κομμάτι);
> Να υποψιαστώ ότι τον αντικατέστησες; ....Με καινούργιο - ίδιο; .....Με τελείως άλλο; ....Με τιιιι;



Ξέρω κι εγώ? Δοκίμασα μερικούς και πάπαλα, μετά δεν έβαλα ΤΙΠΟΤΑ, άφησα μόνο την αντίσταση και παίζει έτσι μια χαρά.





> μάλλον θα έφταιγε ο C8 ως χωρητικότητα..... γιατί τα 100nF για να περνάει το σήμα πρέπει να έχουν κάπου να εκφορτιστούν... και το 1ΜΩ ή ακόμα χειρότερα τα 10MΩ είναι τεράστια αντίσταση για να εκφορτιστεί στο 1ΜΗζ. Αν συνέδεε από τον πυκνωτή προς τη γείωση ένα φορτίο (πχ 470Ω) μάλλον θα έβλεπε το σήμα κανονικά!



Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω, θα κάνω μια βόλτα για κεραμικούς μόλις γυρίσω θα δοκιμάσω να δούμε.
Η απλά, το αφήνω έτσι.

----------


## p.gabr

Δεν καταλαβαίνω,κατά την κρίση μου είναι μεγάλοι όλοι αυτοί οι πυκνωτές στην έξοδο 
Βάλε ένα 10n κεραμικό και θα είσαι ΟΚ
Οι πυκνωτές πολυεστερικοι μκτ και άλλοι ,δεν ενδείκνυται γιατί,η περιστροφή της περιέλιξης δημιουργεί επαγωγική συμπεριφορά όσο αυξάνει η συχνότητα 

Πουτ@ν@ RF

----------


## p.gabr

Μήπως όμως χρειάζεται και μια αντίσταση ως προς γη στην βάση , πως πολώνεται το έρημο, του φτάνει το σήμα να λειτουργεί σε τάξη Γ?

----------


## leosedf

10n στην έξοδο του τρανζίστορ Παναγιώτη?
Βρήκα λίγο κεραμίδι θα τους δοκιμάσω σε λίγο μιας και δεν έχω κάτσει όλη μέρα.

Η έξοδος του ολοκληρωμένου είναι περίπου 200mVpp θα το τσεκάρω ξανά μετά.

----------


## p.gabr

Nαι κωστα , αλλά ρίξε μια ματιά στην πόλωση, κάτι εκεί δεν μου αρέσει

Βγάζει το ολοκληρωμένο έξοδο στον C7 ,πάνω από 1 βολτ  ώστε να οδηγήσει το τρανζίστορ ,γιατί κρίνω ότι το λειτουργεί σε τάξη Γ



edit
προσθεσες τις τελευταίες γραμμές( 200 mv .....) γιατί δεν το πρόσεξα όταν απαντούσα????

----------


## leosedf

Άλλαξα σε κεραμικούς C7 και C9 όπως έπρεπε, στον C7 200mVpp και στον C9 1.09Vpp
Μόλις πήγα να τοποθετήσω και κεραμικό C8 100n πάλι κόπηκε.

----------


## chip

Μήπως κάνεις λάθος? όχι για τον C8 (που είναι στην τροφοδοσία) αλλά για τον C9 στην έξοδο δεν αναφέρεσαι?
 Αν μιλάς για τον C9 (στην έξοδο) βάλε φορτίο (πχ 470Ω) για να δεις το σήμα εξόδου (από το TP2 προς την γείωση)

----------


## leosedf

Με 470Ω φορτίο μετράω 600mVpp στο TP2, χωρίς φορτίο 1.09

----------


## chip

εμ.... έχω μπερδευτεί ο C8 της τροφοδοσίας είναι που δημιουργεί το πρόβλημα η o C9 που είναι στην έξοδο?


*ο C8 δεν είναι στο συλλέκτη είναι στην τροφοδοσία!!* είναι πριν την αντίσταση... μήπως το βάζεις στο συλλέκτη και βραχυκυκλώνεις το σήμα εξόδου?

----------


## leosedf

> *ο C8 δεν είναι στο συλλέκτη είναι στην τροφοδοσία!!* είναι πριν την αντίσταση... μήπως το βάζεις στο συλλέκτη και βραχυκυκλώνεις το σήμα εξόδου?



Εχμμμμ.....
Ουπς!
Γαμώ το κεφάλι μου στο συλλέκτη το έβαζα! Και ναι τώρα που τον έβαλα σωστά παίζει όλο κανονικά, να σου γμησω σε 4 εξαρτήματα έκανα 32 λάθη.

Όπως είναι το κύκλωμα παραπάνω παίζει κανονικά, θα ετοιμάσω το SAA1057 και τo MC1496 τώρα ελπίζοντας μην τα κάνω μπίλιες με τα ράστερ πάλι.

Και αν γίνεται μαλακά με τα τούβλα που θα μου πετάξετε  :Lol:

----------


## p.gabr

Τυχαίνει και στις καλύτερες οικογένειες

Άντε καλορίζικο

----------

DGeorge (22-01-15)

----------


## leosedf

Ε αν έχεις να πιάσεις ραστερ καμιά δεκαετία...

----------


## savnik

> Ε αν έχεις να πιάσεις *ραστερ* καμιά δεκαετία...



Ποτέ δεν το χρησιμοποίησα. Πάντα έκανα πλακέτες.

----------

SRF (22-01-15)

----------


## nikos1

Όλη η κατασκευή .Αποτελεσματικότητα ικανοποιητική !!

P1080382.jpg

----------


## nikos1

Στην έξοδο χωρίς διαμορφώσει
P1080383.jpg

----------


## nikos1

Και με διαμορφώσει 1KHz  τριγωνικό
P1080384.jpg

----------


## nikos1

Το τελικό αποτέλεσμα
P1080385.jpg

----------


## SRF

> Το τελικό αποτέλεσμα
> P1080385.jpg



Mi 2955 ?

----------


## SRF

> Στην έξοδο χωρίς διαμορφώσει
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 54697



HAMEG HM604 ?

----------


## p.gabr

> Mi 2955 ?



θέλει ερώτημα βρε Γιώργο ??? ΜΑΡΚΟΝΑΚΙ

----------


## nikos1

function_generator_jupiter_500_566871.jpgBLACK STAR JUPITER 500

----------


## jimk

service monitor?

----------


## SRF

> Και με διαμορφώσει 1KHz  τριγωνικό
> P1080384.jpg



Ουπς... Τραγικόσφάλμα! Tektronix... 24x5 A (or B) !!!

----------


## nikos1

Tektronix 2465BCT 400MHz

----------

SRF (22-01-15)

----------


## SeAfasia

σας πάω.... :Lol:

----------


## leosedf

> Ποτέ δεν το χρησιμοποίησα. Πάντα έκανα πλακέτες.



Γι΄αυτό το λόγο δεν είχα πιάσει κι εγώ καιρό..
Και επίσης και επειδή αγόραζα development boards με τη μία. Τώρα έχω board με τον pic αλλά όχι το υπόλοιπο.


Κάτσε γιατί άρχισαν να τις μετράνε με μηχανήματα του 50  :Lol:  :Lol:  (περιμένω απάντηση τώρα)

----------


## jimk

Ο παλμογράφος σου μετραει και διαμορφωση και ισχυ;

----------


## leosedf

> Ο παλμογράφος σου μετραει και διαμορφωση και ισχυ;



Καλή ερώτηση!

ΟΧΙ!
Απλά δε θα δώσω αρκετά χιλιάρικα για σύγχρονο μηχάνημα Η μερικά χιλιάρικα για marconi και λοιπά παλιότερα μηχανήματα αξιόπιστα μεν ΑΛΛΑ για κατασκευή 3 ευρώ ξεπερασμένη εδώ και χρόνια για να ΠΑΙΞΩ στο σπίτι.
Δεν κάνω ούτε εμπορικό μηχάνημα ούτε κάτι που ζητάει ακρίβεια έστω και στο σπίτι και το έχουν κάνει 500 άτομα ήδη καλύτερα από εμένα εδώ μέσα.

Οπότε ο rigol είναι και πολύ ακριβός μη σου πω.


Αν έκανα κάτι άλλο πιο σημαντικό όπως ένα project (άσχετο με αυτό) που έχει φτάσει ήδη τo ενάμιση χιλιάρικο σε development boards, άλλο ένα σε λογισμικό και κάποια σε όργανα εκεί ΝΑΙ, και αξίζει και πρέπει να γίνει.

----------


## nikos1

Αυτό που μετρά διαμόρφωση και ισχύ είναι ένα Marconi 2955 του 80 περίπου είναι αρκετά παλιό .

----------


## jimk

sorry κωστα  στον νικο πηγαινε η ερωτηση !!! :Rolleyes:   :Biggrin:   Παντως με γεια το εργαλειο,σου ευχομαι να το κανεις γρηγορα αποσβεση !!

----------


## jimk

ΕΙΠΑ κ εγω ο παλμογράφος τα κανει αυτά.!..Μια χαρα κανει την δουλεια του απ ότι βλεπω,μεχρι ποσο παει;;

----------


## leosedf

Κλαιν αν χρειαστεί θα πάω στον θείο sigmacom και θα του πω "πάρτε κύριε λαχεία και μετρήστε μου το μαντζαφλάρι" θα πάω με 5 ευρώ στην τσέπη χαχαχαχ

----------


## nikos1

Για την εποχή του ήταν ένα καλό μηχάνημα πιστεύω . Έχει αρκετές δυνατότητες το εύρος του είναι μέχρι τους 1G

----------


## sigmacom

> Κλαιν αν χρειαστεί θα πάω στον θείο sigmacom και θα του πω "πάρτε κύριε λαχεία και μετρήστε μου το μαντζαφλάρι" θα πάω με 5 ευρώ στην τσέπη χαχαχαχ



Έλα να πάμε μια βόλτα Χορτιάτη που έχω μια ζεύξη 47 χλμ που δεν βγαίνει με τίποτα...  :Angry:

----------


## leosedf

> Έλα να πάμε μια βόλτα Χορτιάτη που έχω μια ζεύξη 47 χλμ που δεν βγαίνει με τίποτα...



Αν τύχει και χρειαστείς βοήθεια κατά προτίμηση Σαββατοκύριακα και δεν έχω τίποτα περνάς με παίρνεις (δεν έχω μέσον προσωρινά) η περιμένεις να έρθω με λεωφορείο και έρχομαι. Ότι μπορώ θα κάνω.


Υ.Γ. Ωραίο καιρό βρήκες να κάνεις ζεύξη  :Lol:

----------


## lynx

> Αν τύχει και χρειαστείς βοήθεια κατά προτίμηση Σαββατοκύριακα και δεν έχω τίποτα περνάς με παίρνεις (δεν έχω μέσον προσωρινά) η περιμένεις να έρθω με λεωφορείο και έρχομαι. Ότι μπορώ θα κάνω.
> 
> 
> Υ.Γ. Ωραίο καιρό βρήκες να κάνεις ζεύξη




θα με πάρετε και εμένα μαζί σας να βλέπω τι φτιάχνετε? δεν θα μιλάω και δεν θα ακουμπάω τπτ!
μόνο θα βλέπω..  :Tongue Smilie:

----------


## badsak

Ολα τα καλα παιδια....με λιγη RF μαζευονται βλεπω.

----------


## nikos1

Εάν κολλήσεις με την RF μάλλον δεν υπάρχει γιατρειά !!
Image(1).jpgImage (2).jpg
Ένα σχέδιο που καθόρισε την πορεία ( τα μαύρα σημάδια είναι από το κολλητήρι .Εκείνα τα χρόνια τουλάχιστον εδώ στο νησί δεν υπήρχαν πλακέτες και εάν εύρισκες της πίστες της έκανες με μανό ,αυτό για τα νύχια ) όποτε η κατασκευή έγινε όπως το σχηματικό , όλα στον αέρα στην ίδια κλίμακα. Όσων αφορά τα υλικά , μια οδύσσεια να πεις στον ταχυδρόμο (όχι αυτόν του πόρτα-πόρτα τον άλλον) που να πάει και τι περίπου είχε καταλάβει ότι θέλεις . Κόλαση  άστα να πάνε

----------


## betacord85

υπαρχει ακομα εκεινο το λεωφορειο το 54 για χορτιατη?

----------


## leosedf

Μήπως φύγαμε τελείως απ το θέμα πάλι?  :Lol: 

Γι αυτόν τον ενισχυτή τι λέτε? Δε χρειάζομαι 40W και έλεγα να χρησιμοποιήσω μόνο δυο mosfet.

----------


## nikos1

Αυτό το όλοι οι φεριτες υλικό 43 -??   Τι διάμετρο σύρματος??  προσωπικά με προβληματίζει . Εάν βέβαια κάτσεις και το ψάχνεις για μια  φτηνή κατασκευή .

----------


## leosedf

Τους έχω τους φερρίτες και το σύρμα, απλά δεν ξέρω τι θα παίξει αν του αφαιρέσω δυο 240 mosfet.
Να αφήσω το κύκλωμα όπως είναι και απλά να τα ξηλώσω?

----------


## nikos1

Νομίζω ότι πρέπει να παίξει . Με τους TR2 2   δευτερεύον και TRC1 2 πρωτεύων μήπως έχεις κάποιο θέμα

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Εδώ έχει ο Ηρακλής μια ωραία παρουσίαση
http://anodos.freeforums.org/40w-dds...-t1655-30.html

----------


## badsak

παιζει κανονικα και με 2 mos-fet. στην αρχη το κυκλωμα ηταν με 2 mos-fet...
στην συνεχεια μπηκαν ακομα 2 για καλυτερη απαγωγη τις θερμοκρασιας... 
τα λινεαρ αυτα εχουν χαμηλες αποδωσεις οποτε και αυξημενες αναγκες ψυξης.

----------


## leosedf

Δηλαδή να αφήσω 4 και να χαμηλώσω με κάποιο τρόπο την ισχύ?

----------


## badsak

Ναι ακριβος....την ισχη θα την ρυθμισεις οσο θες βαζοντας σε σειρα με την εισοδο
 μια μεταβλητη αντισταση 2,2Κ.
 Δεν θα ρυθμισεις ισχυ αλλαζοντας την ταση λειτουργιας στα μοσφετ γιατι θα εχεις προβλημα με παραμορφωση στον ηχο.
Εδω εφτιαχνα μερικα πειραματα με ολο το σετ PLL VCO MODULATOR LINEAR και αν προσεξεις ειναι με 2 mosfet. 
Μετα απο πολλες δοκιμες κατεληξα οτι με 4 παιζει ποιο στρωμενα.

----------


## leosedf

Άλλη ερώτηση τώρα, το ρεύμα τον mosfet πως το ρυθμίζετε?

----------


## badsak

> Άλλη ερώτηση τώρα, το ρεύμα τον mosfet πως το ρυθμίζετε?



τι εννοεις? ποσσα mA?  η με ποιον τροπο?

Τωρα που το ξαναβλεπω...δεν μιλαμε για το ιδιο λινεαρ.... εγω ειχα φτιαξει αυτο... http://anodos.freeforums.org/linear-30w-rms-t691.html 
linear_30w_schema800.jpg

----------


## leosedf

Με ποιον τρόπο εννοώ.

----------


## badsak

το λινεαρ αυτο που θες να φτιαξεις εχει απο οτι βλεπω 2 σταδια στα οποια πρεπει να ρυθμισεις ρευματα ηρεμιας.
Για τα ρευματα του IRF520 σε σειρα με την R5 (22ohm 15watt) θα βαλεις το μιλιαμπερομετρο σου και θα ρυθμισεις το τριμερ Ρ2. 
Το τριμερ αυτο δινει ταση στο gate ..εννοειτε οτι θα αρχισεις απο μηδενικη ταση και θα δινεις σιγα σιγα....
για το δευτερο σταδιο και για τα ρευματα ηρεμιας των irfp240 το μιλιαμπερομετρο σου θα το συνδεσεις σε σειρα με το VK200 και θα ρυθμισεις το Ρ3.
θα ξανακανεις τις μετρησεις των ρευματων ηρεμιας και δευτερη φορα με ζεστο το λινεαρ...και αν χρειαστει τα ρυθμιζεις ξανα...


πρεπει να εχω μερικες πλακετες κομπλε καπου στο εργαστηριο...pll vco modulator..αν σε ενδιαφερουν πες μου να δω αν οντως υπαρχουν..

----------


## leosedf

Σε Ευχαριστώ Σάκη θα φτιάξω ήδη πλακέτες, απλά στου ενισχυτή θα βάλω σημείο για μέτρηση πάνω στην πλακέτα.

----------


## badsak

καλη επιτυχια...και οτι βοηθεια χρειαστεις μην διστασεις να ρωτησεις

----------


## leosedf

Έκανα μια πλακέτα ενισχυτή σκέτο καρναβάλι, σε 30 λεπτά σχεδιασμό και η εκτύπωση στη διαφάνεια δεν έβγαινε σωστά.

Ευτυχώς έρχονται και καρναβάλια σύντομα.

----------


## leosedf

ΑΥτό το ματσούκι έκανα... Φαίνεται να λειτουργεί.

----------


## perithess

Πουλ μουρ ε? Ωραίο το έκανες άντε πέρνα την πλακέτα και με ένα ροσολ να γυαλίσει και όταν γυρίσω θα περιμένω να σε ακούσω για κοντρόλ (αν έχεις χώρο για κεραία).

----------


## leosedf

Είναι περασμένο με plastik της cramolin.
Επίσης μάλλον δε θα μπει ποτέ σε κεραία, έχω φορτίο και σιγά μην απλώνω καλούμπες από ταράτσα σε ταράτσα.

Εμένα δε μου άρεσε και τόσο εμφανισιακά αλλά κλαιν έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν θα το χρησιμοποιήσω και πουθενά.

----------


## NOE

μπορείς να μας πείς που προμηθευτηκες τα 'δύσκολα' υλικά? ολοκληρωμένα, φερίτες κτλ..

εμφανισιακά φαίνεται καλό πάντως,  πόσα watts μπορεί να βγάλει ?

----------


## SeAfasia

> ΑΥτό το ματσούκι έκανα... Φαίνεται να λειτουργεί.



Γιατί Ντίνο μια χαρά τη βλέπω.....

----------


## leosedf

> μπορείς να μας πείς που προμηθευτηκες τα 'δύσκολα' υλικά? ολοκληρωμένα, φερίτες κτλ..
> 
> εμφανισιακά φαίνεται καλό πάντως,  πόσα watts μπορεί να βγάλει ?



Ebay, Radio 741 φερρίτες και μάζεμα από εδώ και από εκεί.
Στη θεωρία βγάζει 40 αλλά θα το βάλω πιο χαμηλά.

----------


## DGeorge

> Έκανα μια πλακέτα ενισχυτή σκέτο καρναβάλι, σε 30 λεπτά σχεδιασμό και η εκτύπωση στη διαφάνεια δεν έβγαινε σωστά.
> Ευτυχώς έρχονται και καρναβάλια σύντομα.







> ............και σιγά μην απλώνω καλούμπες από ταράτσα σε ταράτσα...................



Δεν σε βρίσκω *-μα καθόλου-* συνεπή στα λόγια σου! Δεν έχεις μάθει -τόσων χρόνων παιδί- ότι μετά τα *'Καρναβάλια'* είναι που *'απλώνουμε τις καλούμπες'*;




> Έκανα μια πλακέτα ενισχυτή σκέτο καρναβάλι, σε 30  λεπτά σχεδιασμό και η εκτύπωση στη διαφάνεια δεν έβγαινε σωστά.
> Ευτυχώς έρχονται και καρναβάλια σύντομα.







> ...........ΑΥτό το ματσούκι έκανα... Φαίνεται να λειτουργεί.







> ..........Εμένα δε μου άρεσε και τόσο εμφανισιακά αλλά κλαιν .........



Κωνσταντίνε, αγόρι μου...... Πόσα θες να μας τρελλάνεις; Ή τό'ριξες κι εσύ στα 'Ληγμένα';
Ας μην συζητήσουμε, ότι εμένα, και ως εμφάνιση, η κατασκευούλα μου φάνηκε καταπληκτική στη φωτό!
Ας συζητήσουμε για εσένα... Πώς, δηλαδή, θα την είχες στη φαντασία σου, ώστε να σε ικανοποιούσε και εμφανισιακά;
..........Κάπως έτσι ίσως;;;;............

Θα πρέπει να σου υπενθυμίσω ότι η εικονιζόμενη 'κατασκευούλα' κόστισε κάτι δισ- δολάρια, και κατασκευάστηκε (τμηματικά) σε ένα σωρό μέρη σε όλη τη Γη.
Χώρια τα πόσα εκατομμ. δολάρια κόστισε η συντήρησή του -μέχρι τώρα......
Αν θέλεις, παρ' όλα αυτά, περισσότερη 'μούρη' στην κατασκευούλα σου, πετάξου μία μέχρι τα 'παιδιά' στην
  να σ'την κάνουν κάπως έτσι: 
ή στην  να σ'την κάνουν κάπως έτσι: 
Μάλλον θα πληρώσεις 'κάτι-τις' παραπάνω.... Αλλά θα πουλάει μούρη για πολύν καιρό! :hahahha:

----------


## leosedf

Ε πιο καλοσχεδιασμένη θα μπορούσε να ήταν αλλά είχα και την άπλα της 10χ16 πλακέτας και τα έβαλα όπως να ναι. Δεν τυπώθηκε και καλά η πλακέτα και μου την έσπασε.

----------


## lynx

> ΑΥτό το ματσούκι έκανα... Φαίνεται να λειτουργεί.



αν αυτη ειναι ματσουκι... οι καλες σου ειναι για εκθεση στο λουβρο?

απλα βαλε την αντισταση ισια για να μην μας προκαλεις ψυχαναγκασμο.. :Biggrin: 

[EDIT]

πριν το ποστ μου δεν ειχα προλαβει να διαβασω κανενα αλλο σχολιο..
μολις ειδα την κατασκευη σου, αμεσως εκανα το ποστ...

φαντασου τη λες δλδ και εχουμε ολοι την ιδια αποψη...  :Smile:

----------


## DGeorge

Το πας φιρί-φιρί να σε αναφέρω στη 'Διαχείριση' για 'Ανάρμοστη Συμπεριφορά προς τα Μέλη του Forum'! :Laugh: 
Να το έχεις πάντα καλά στο μυαλό σου, αυτό, που θα σου γράψω:
"Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση, ούτε θα υπάρξει, που να μην επιδέχεται βελτίωση το οποιοδήποτε Ανθρώπινο κατασκεύασμα!!!!!!"
"Όσο θα ανησυχείς, σχετικά με το Πόση βελτίωση -και πού- επιδέχεται το όποιο κατασκεύασμά σου, θα βρίσκεσαι σε σωστό-φυσιολογικό δρόμο!
Να ανησυχήσεις, όταν θα σκεφτείς, ότι έφτιαξες '*κάτι Τέλειο*'!!!! Από εκεί πας για Τρέλλα!"

Βάλε με τον νου σου, ότι το τηλεσκόπιο HUBBLE, που κόστισε τα 'πόσα δισ' δολάρια, όταν μπήκε σε τροχιά αποδείχτηκε (πρώτο σε 'μούρη' μεν) ότι λειτουργούσε χειρότερα κι από το χειρότερο επίγειο κυάλι..... Κοινώς "Μάππα το 'πανάκριβο' καρπούζι!!!!"  :W00t:  Όπως -ίσως- θυμάσαι, για να γίνει το 'άπαιχτο' που είναι όλον αυτόν τον καιρόν, έπρεπε να 'ανέβουν' Τεχνικοί-Αστροναύτες -με τη Διαστημική Σαϊτα- 2~3 φορές. Έπρεπε να ξεσκιστούν στις 'πατέντες', ώστε να φέρουν -τελικά- σε εστίαση τα οπτικά του.

Φυσικά! Κάθε σου κατασκευή θα μπορεί να επιδέχεται *-διαρκώς-* βελτιώσεις..... Και στην απόδοση και στην εμφάνιση! Πες μου, ποιόν ξέρεις, που φτιάχνει τέλειες (λειτουργικά και εμφανισιακά) κατασκευές (εκτός από τον Λέπουρα :Laugh: ). Αν μου τον βρεις αυτόν, να πηγαίνω στο σπίτι του, απ'έξω, κάθε Κυριακή, να ανάβω ένα κερί.

Άλλο, όμως, το "Η κατασκευούλα μου παίρνει κάποιες βελτιώσεις." και άλλο το "Έκανα μια πλακέτα ενισχυτή σκέτο καρναβάλι..."
Επίσης.... Κάν'την πρώτα να λειτουργεί (όχι σαν το Hubble :W00t: ) και μετά ασχολήσου όσο θέλεις με τον όποιο καλλωπισμό της.
Και τελικά.... Εκτός από λόγους εξάσκησης στον 'Καλλωπισμό', μιά οποιαδήποτε συσκευή, που πρόκειται να λειτουργήσει 'αθέατη', δεν έχει -μα απολύτως κανέναν- λόγον καλλωπισμού. .....Από ένα σημείο και μετά είναι σπατάλη εργατωρών και/ή χρημάτων.
Η όποια -ακόμα και ψιλο-αθέατη- πλακέττα τυπωμένου, σχεδιάζεται-υλοποιείται με αρκετή καλαισθησία, γίνεται έτσι ώστε να εξυπηρετεί τον όποιον Τεχνικό (που θα την εξετάσει για πιθανή βλάβη) να 'βγάλει άκρη' και όσο γίνεται γρηγορότερα. Διαφορετικά, ο κάθε κατασκευαστής θα έφτιαχνε τις πλακέττες του, όπως αυτός γούσταρε..... Κι άμα σου/μου αρέσανε ---πάει καλώς! Άμα *δεν* σου/μου αρέσανε......Πλήρης αδιαφορία!!!! :Wink: 





> αν αυτη ειναι ματσουκι... *οι καλες σου ειναι για εκθεση στο λουβρο?*
> 
> απλα βαλε την αντισταση ισια για να μην μας προκαλεις ψυχαναγκασμο..
> 
> [EDIT]
> 
> πριν το ποστ μου δεν ειχα προλαβει να διαβασω κανενα αλλο σχολιο..
> μολις ειδα την κατασκευη σου, αμεσως εκανα το ποστ...
> 
> φαντασου τη λες δλδ και εχουμε ολοι την ιδια αποψη...



Βλέπεις που σου τα λέω;  Κι ο lynx έχει φρικάρει!!
Με τις κάποιες 'υπερβολές' στα γραφόμενά σου, προκαλείς ΣΟΚ και ΔΕΟΣ στην παρέα! Χεχεχεχεχεχεχεχεχεχε

----------


## leosedf

Η αντίσταση κανονικά είναι 15W και δεν βρήκα, μόνο 20W οπότε δε χωράει.
Κάποιοι πυκνωτές δεν είναι κεραμικοί αλλά είναι στην τροφοδοσία λογικά δεν θα εμφανίσουν πρόβλημα.

Κάτι τέτοιες λεπτομέρειες είναι που μου τη δίνουν, κανονικά θέλει πιο σωστή σχεδίαση μιας και είναι RF αλλά είναι χαμηλή η συχνότητα και δεν με ενδιαφέρει και τόσο η ποιότητα οπότε το άφησα.
Έβαλα τάσεις μέχρι 30V και έπαιξα με τα τριμμερ, φαίνεται να αντιδράει ΟΚ οπότε τα μηδένισα πάλι και θα το βάλω στα 48

----------


## chip

και με αυτό θα εκπέμψεις? ή για να πειραματιστείς με τεχνητό φορτίο? 
Δε λέω ότι δεν θα δουλεύει καλά... αλλά με αυτή την ισχύ στα ΑΜ ανησυχώ ότι το φόρουμ θα πρέπει να βρει νέο διαχειριστή.... (πίσω από τα κάγκελα απαγορεύονται το ιντερνετ και τα κινητά...)

----------


## leosedf

Έχω πει ότι θα είναι στα 20 η και χαμηλότερα W και ΜΟΝΟ με φορτίο, για πειράματα. Δεν έχω κεραία και ούτε σκοπεύω να απλώνω κεραίες. Δεν με ενδιαφέρει η εκπομπή εκτός 1 μέτρου από τον πάγκο.

----------


## leosedf

Capture.jpg
Λέω να το αφήσω έτσι, απελπίστηκα μόνο που το είδα  :Lol:

----------


## SRF

> Έχω πει ότι θα είναι στα 20 η και χαμηλότερα W και ΜΟΝΟ με φορτίο, για πειράματα. Δεν έχω κεραία και ούτε σκοπεύω να απλώνω κεραίες. Δεν με ενδιαφέρει η εκπομπή εκτός 1 μέτρου από τον πάγκο.



Το καλύτερο φορτίο για αυτό πάντως είναι αρκετό σύρμα με δύο μονωτήρες στα άκρα!!!

----------


## leosedf

Μπορεί, είναι εκτός των σχεδίων μου όμως.
Επιτέλους θα δοκιμάσω και ένα μικρό bird 100w φορτίο που έχω. Κάθεται 5 χρόνια στο ράφι.

----------


## SeAfasia

> Capture.jpg
> Λέω να το αφήσω έτσι, απελπίστηκα μόνο που το είδα



χαλαρά το ρουτάρεις... :Tongue2:

----------


## DGeorge

> χαλαρά το ρουτάρεις...



Κι εγώ.... Μόλις το είδα μ' έπιασαν τάσεις φυγής!.... :Biggrin:

----------


## SeAfasia

> Κι εγώ.... Μόλις το είδα μ' έπιασαν τάσεις φυγής!....



στείλε το σε εμένα να στο φτίαξω μποι... :Smile:

----------


## leosedf

Ναι κωλοκύθια, θέλω μονής όψης και θέλει 100 jumper.

----------


## SeAfasia

> Ναι κωλοκύθια, θέλω μονής όψης και θέλει 100 jumper.



δλδ στέρεψες απο jumper Nτίνο;

----------


## leosedf

Όχι αναρωτιέμαι πως θα φαίνεται αφού θα είναι σαν σήτα.

Θα τα πετάξω πάνω τώρα και βλέπουμε, manual routing θα παίξω γιατί μου αρέσουν τα βασανιστήρια.

----------


## SRF

> Ναι κωλοκύθια, θέλω μονής όψης και θέλει 100 jumper.



Είμαι σίγουρος ότι γίνεται ΣΕ ΜΟΝΗΣ ΟΨΗΣ και χωρίς ούτε ένα jumper!

----------


## leosedf

E όχι... Δεν παίζει, με jumper το κάνω. Αλλιώς θα πρέπει να κάνω κύκλους από δω και από κει πράμα το οποίο είναι χειρότερο.



Το μαζεύω ακόμη, οποιαδήποτε παρατήρηση δεκτή. Θέλει να τα φέρω και άλλο κοντά.

----------


## chip

κάτι μεγάλες περιοχές χαλκού που συνδέονται με μία "γραμμούλα" χαλκού καλό θα ήταν να έμπαιναν μερικά jumper για να τις ενώσουν καλύτερα με την κύρια επιφάνεια χαλκού (γείωση). (αυτό μπορεί να γίνει και αργότερα χωρίς να φαίνεται στην πλακέτα)

----------


## DGeorge

> ....................θα παίξω γιατί μου αρέσουν τα βασανιστήρια.



Νάάάάάά'τα μααααααας!!!! Χαλαρώνουμε, με την αίσθηση οικειότητας,...... Πάρτε κι ένα 'βίτσιο', νά' χετε!.........Για ομφαλοσκόπηση και βαθύ στοχασμό!!! Χοχοχοχο!




> 



Τώρα, εγώ, θά' πρεπε -ίσως- να την κάνω σιγά-σιγά, πλαγίως, και μ' ελαφρά πηδηματάκια;;;;;..... Μιάν ιδέα λέω.... :W00t:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :W00t:

----------


## leosedf

test.png
Τώρα φαίνεται λίγο καλύτερο η έτσι νομίζω?

----------


## SRF

> E όχι... Δεν παίζει, με jumper το κάνω. Αλλιώς θα πρέπει να κάνω κύκλους από δω και από κει πράμα το οποίο είναι χειρότερο.
> 
> 
> 
> Το μαζεύω ακόμη, οποιαδήποτε παρατήρηση δεκτή. Θέλει να τα φέρω και άλλο κοντά.



Μπορεί να γίνει κλάσσεις μικρότερο, και εκτός αυτού έχεις ΚΑΙ ΛΑΘΟΣ που αν δεν το διορθώσεις δεν θα δουλέψει ΤΙΠΟΤΑ και θα φας και τον PIC!

----------


## SRF

> test.png
> Τώρα φαίνεται λίγο καλύτερο η έτσι νομίζω?



ΟΚ... διόρθωσες το λάθος στο LCD έστω! Καλύτερο μεν, βέλτιστον ΟΧΙ! Εις αύριον τα... σπουδαία!  :Biggrin:

----------


## SeAfasia

> test.png
> Τώρα φαίνεται λίγο καλύτερο η έτσι νομίζω?



τις κλέμες sil δεν τις αντικαθιστάς με jst;

----------


## leosedf

Σίγουρα μπορεί να γίνει πολύ μικρότερο όπως είναι, αν γίνει και διπλής μετά πάει θα μαζευτεί όσο γίνεται.
test.png
Αυτό είναι το πιο πρόσφατο αλλά κουράστηκα, δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να παίξω, αν τα πιάσω πάλι όλα ένα ένα σιγά σιγά θα το μαζέψω και άλλο αλλά δεν με πειράζει κι έτσι, στέρεψα προσωρινά από ιδέες, ας κάνω διάλειμμα.
Κώστα ποιες κλέμες sil?

----------


## savnik

> Σίγουρα μπορεί να γίνει πολύ μικρότερο όπως είναι, αν γίνει και διπλής μετά πάει θα μαζευτεί όσο γίνεται.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 54803
> Αυτό είναι το πιο πρόσφατο αλλά κουράστηκα, δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να παίξω, αν τα πιάσω πάλι όλα ένα ένα σιγά σιγά θα το μαζέψω και άλλο αλλά δεν με πειράζει κι έτσι, στέρεψα προσωρινά από ιδέες, ας κάνω διάλειμμα.
> Κώστα ποιες κλέμες sil?



Δες τον C4 μέσα στον κόκκινο κύκλο για να πάρεις ιδέες.

----------


## SeAfasia

τις SL2 εννούσα Κων/ντινε

----------


## leosedf

savnik στο τελευταίο αρχείο (έχει και ICSP) που έβγαλα το διόρθωσα γιατί μετακινούσα εκεί αν και ΟΛΗ εκείνη η περιοχή μπορεί να μαζευτεί πιο κοντά την παράτησα.

EDIT!
Τώρα είδα ότι το έκανες με το paint. Θα το ξανά ψάξω ευχαριστώ.

Κώστα δεν πειράζει έτσι κι αλλιώς ακίδες θα βάλω για καλωδιοταινία στην οθόνη.

----------


## leosedf

Επίσης όποιος θέλει το αρχείο (eagle 7.1) μπορώ να του το ανεβάσω, έτσι κι αλλιώς το σχέδιο δεν είναι δικό μου ο ταλαντωτής και διαμορφωτής είναι του Ηρακλή και το pll ήταν του freddo αλλά εγώ του έβαλα άλλο pic με άλλο λογισμικό.
Και ο ενισχυτής επίσης προέρχεται από σχέδια του Ηρακλή.

----------


## SeAfasia

> Επίσης όποιος θέλει το αρχείο (eagle 7.1) μπορώ να του το ανεβάσω, έτσι κι αλλιώς το σχέδιο δεν είναι δικό μου ο ταλαντωτής και διαμορφωτής είναι του Ηρακλή και το pll ήταν του freddo αλλά εγώ του έβαλα άλλο pic με άλλο λογισμικό.
> Και ο ενισχυτής επίσης προέρχεται από σχέδια του Ηρακλή.



και σε 7.1 εεεε;;
κανε μια έτσι και ανεβασέ το φίλος :Biggrin:

----------


## perithess

Στο λογισμικό έχεις κάνει καμιά τροποποίηση για να πηγαίνει και λίγο πάνω λίγο κάτω απο το κανονικό? Έβαλες καμιά νέα λειτουργία πχ έλεγχος ρελέ εξόδου, ισχύος κανένα συντονιστικό, γιατί με παρόμοια ολοκληρωμένα στο ελέκτορ είχε κάνει γεννήτρια RF (βάζω ιδέες αν βρω το τέυχος θα το ανεβάσω). Με ενδιαφέρουν τα αρχεία αν γίνεται να τα στείλεις ή  και με πμ.

----------


## leosedf

> Στο λογισμικό έχεις κάνει καμιά τροποποίηση για να πηγαίνει και λίγο πάνω λίγο κάτω απο το κανονικό? Έβαλες καμιά νέα λειτουργία πχ έλεγχος ρελέ εξόδου, ισχύος κανένα συντονιστικό, γιατί με παρόμοια ολοκληρωμένα στο ελέκτορ είχε κάνει γεννήτρια RF (βάζω ιδέες αν βρω το τέυχος θα το ανεβάσω). Με ενδιαφέρουν τα αρχεία αν γίνεται να τα στείλεις ή  και με πμ.



Γι αυτό έβαλα 4550, θα μπει γέφυρα στασίμων που θα διαβάζει στην οθόνη και ότι άλλο θέλουμε. Όλα αυτά αργότερα αρκεί να παίξει.
πρώτα.
Έχω βάλει όριο από 512 μέχρι 1800KHz, ποιος ο λόγος να πάει αλλού αφού αν και ο ταλαντωτής παίζει μέχρι 30mhz το υπόλοιπο κύκλωμα δε θα παίξει.

----------


## perithess

Γιατί να μην παίξει? Εφόσον βρήκες τον κώδικα να δουλεύει στον 628 και κάνεις τις κατάλληλες μετατροπές στον 4550 μπορείς να του βάλεις και έλεγχο ρελέ για να αλλάζει τις μπάντες (πυκνωτή παράλληλα στην βαρικαπ, στάσιμα στο συντονιστικό, πηνία εισόδου και εξόδου στο λίνεαρ και μετά θα είναι μπρόαντμπαντ. Μπορείς μετά να δείς και κανένα δεκτάκι μικρό να το βάλεις πάνω και να παίρνεις σήμα από την ταλάντωση να κάνεις αποδιαμόρφωση κτλ και να έχεις ένα πλήρη πομποδέκτη βραχέων. Για αυτό εγώ πρότεινα να έχει την μέγιστη συχνότητα. Αλήθεια που βρήκες τον κώδικα? Είχα ψάξει παλαιότερα αλλά δεν είχα βρει κάτι, τουλάχιστον εύκολα.

----------


## leosedf

Δεν βρήκα κώδικα, έφτιαξα δικό μου για τον 4550.

----------


## NOE

είπες με το SAA1057 το έκανες? αυτό αν θυμάμαι καλά δεν βγαίνει εκτός μπάντας, (εκτός αν του πείραξες τον χρονισμό...)

----------


## leosedf

Γιατί δεν πάει? 15bit register έχει, από 512 μέχρι 32.767 είναι. Δεν χρειάζεται τίποτα άλλο παρά μόνο να παίζει ο ταλαντωτής σωστά.

----------


## NOE

έχεις δίκιο μόλις το επιβεβαίωσα στο datasheet, κάποτε το είχα δουλέψει αυτό το ολοκληρωμένο σε εφαρμογές στα FM και μου είχε μείνει η (λάθος) εντύπωση πως δουλεύει αυστηρά μέσα στα όρια τις μπάντας. Μου είχε αφήσει πολύ θετικές εντυπώσεις πάντως..

----------


## leosedf

Μπα παλιό είναι πλέον, τα σύγχρονα είναι πιο καλά.

----------


## perithess

Υπάρχει κάτι αντίστοιχο σύγχρονο για ΑΜ. Πείτε ποιο να ψάξουμε αν είναι. Αλήθεια που βρήκες εσύ το ολοκληρωμένο? Επίσης πόσο εύκολο είναι το πρόγραμμά του?

----------


## SRF

> Σίγουρα μπορεί να γίνει πολύ μικρότερο όπως είναι, αν γίνει και διπλής μετά πάει θα μαζευτεί όσο γίνεται.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 54803
> Αυτό είναι το πιο πρόσφατο αλλά κουράστηκα, δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να παίξω, αν τα πιάσω πάλι όλα ένα ένα σιγά σιγά θα το μαζέψω και άλλο αλλά δεν με πειράζει κι έτσι, στέρεψα προσωρινά από ιδέες, ας κάνω διάλειμμα.
> Κώστα ποιες κλέμες sil?



AMleod1.JPG 

για δες!!!  :Wink:

----------


## leosedf

Α δεν παίζω!! Αυτό είναι καλύτερο.... Το σχηματικό που το βρήκες? Να στο δώσω eagle αν θέλεις.

Τύπωσα μια πλακέτα σήμερα να δω τι παίζει, δεν ήξερα αν θα μου πετύχει με τις λάμπες που έχω στο μπάνιο (ζορίζομαι με pcb  :Lol:  ).

----------


## SRF

> Α δεν παίζω!! Αυτό είναι καλύτερο.... *Το σχηματικό που το βρήκες?* Να στο δώσω eagle αν θέλεις.
> 
> Τύπωσα μια πλακέτα σήμερα να δω τι παίζει, δεν ήξερα αν θα μου πετύχει με τις λάμπες που έχω στο μπάνιο (ζορίζομαι με pcb  ).



Το βρήκα στο "reverse engineering" της πλακέτας σου στο #96!

----------


## leosedf

Και κάθησες και έκανες ολόκληρο κύκλωμα? Από χτες?  :Lol:

----------


## SRF

> Και κάθησες και έκανες ολόκληρο κύκλωμα? Από χτες?



Από εχθές? Όχι βέβαια!!! 
Σήμερα στις 3.30 το ξεκίνησα!

----------


## SRF

Του ξαναριξα μια ματιά και είπα να στο κάνω μικρότερο λιγάκι! 

AMleod2.JPG

----------


## SRF

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 54801
> Τώρα φαίνεται λίγο καλύτερο η έτσι νομίζω?








> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 54814 
> 
> 
> για δες!!!







> Του ξαναριξα μια ματιά και είπα να στο κάνω μικρότερο λιγάκι!
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 54821





Και μια γενική εικόνα... του πως θα έμοιαζε... 

AMleod3.JPG

----------


## leosedf

Έλα σόρυ πήγα να πάρω ένα dremel 3000 γιατί το κινέζικο των 3 ευρώ ψόφησε και δεν μπορούσα να κάνω τρύπες. Να σου στείλω το σχηματικό για σιγουριά?
SRF έπρεπε να βάλεις στο τυπωμένο όχι leosedf. :Smile:

----------


## SRF

> Έλα σόρυ πήγα να πάρω ένα dremel 3000 γιατί το κινέζικο των 3 ευρώ ψόφησε και δεν μπορούσα να κάνω τρύπες. Να σου στείλω το σχηματικό για σιγουριά?
> *SRF έπρεπε να βάλεις στο τυπωμένο όχι leosedf*.



Δεν δουλεύω με ΑΕΤΟΣ για να το ανοίξω να το δω. Βάλτο εδώ με εικόνα αν είναι, να κάνω έναν έλεγχο! 


... Δεν είδες καλά την πλακέτα...νομίζω!  :Wink:

----------


## leosedf

Τι να προσέξω?? :Confused1: 
modulator.pngpll.pngpower.pngvco.png

Με τι λογισμικό το έκανες?

----------


## leosedf

Α ναι τώρα το είδα  :Lol:

----------


## SRF

> Τι να προσέξω??
> modulator.pngpll.pngpower.pngvco.png
> 
> Με τι λογισμικό το έκανες?



Ώρε γ@μ.το αυτά τα σχηματικά του ΑΕΤΟΥ!!! Με εκνευρίζουν!!! 

Βρήκα εν σφαλματάκι και ορίστε εδώ διορθωμένο... 
AMleod0.jpg 

AMleod02.jpg 

Το λογισμικό φαίνεται στις εδώ εικόνες!

----------


## leosedf

Γιατί ρε μια χαρά είναι το ΙΝΓΚΛ!
Προτιμώ του OrCAD βέβαια αλλά στις τωρινές εκδόσεις είναι μάπα.

Τα τρυπανάκια μου αν τα πετάξω στα σκουπίδια θα μειώσω την αξία των σκουπιδιών.

----------


## SRF

> Γιατί ρε μια χαρά είναι το ΙΝΓΚΛ!
> Προτιμώ του OrCAD βέβαια αλλά στις τωρινές εκδόσεις είναι μάπα.
> 
> Τα τρυπανάκια μου αν τα πετάξω στα σκουπίδια θα μειώσω την αξία των σκουπιδιών.




Προτιμώ τα σχηματικά αυτου που δουλεύω παντως... 
IME1.jpg 

Μάλλον γιατί το δουλεύω από τα τέλη του 80, τότε ακομα σε περιβάλλον DOS!

----------


## SeAfasia

σύγκρουση γιγάντων..... :Lol:

----------


## leosedf

Και εγώ DOS έπαιξα με το eagle αλλά όχι 80 και μετά πήγα σε orcad.

----------


## SeAfasia

> Και εγώ DOS έπαιξα με το eagle αλλά όχι 80 και μετά πήγα σε orcad.



altium οχι θείο;

----------


## SRF

> Και εγώ DOS έπαιξα με το eagle *αλλά όχι 80* και μετά πήγα σε orcad.



Τέλη 80, δηλαδή 1988 - 1989!!! 
Έχω δουλέψει σχεδόν τα πάντα, ΑΕΤΟΥΣ, ΟΡΚΕΣ, ΕΝΤΓΟΥΙΝΤ, ΠΛΑΚΕΤΟΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΟ, ΑΛΤΙΟΥΜ, ΠΑΛΜΟΝΥΧΑ, κ.α. αλλά σαν αυτό που δουλέυω κανένα στην ταχύτητα και ευκολία δημιουργίας των παντων! ¨εχω φτιάξει βέβαια δικές μου βιβλιοθήκες μέσα σε όλα αυτά τα έτη... με μερικές χιλιάδες εξαρτήματα... και αυτό δεν αλλάζει εύκολα πιά!

----------


## leosedf

> altium οχι θείο;



Protel τότε, μετά έγινε altium.

noob  :Tongue2:

----------


## SRF

> Protel τότε, μετά έγινε altium.
> 
> noob



Ναι... ναι... έχω και από Αγγλία που μοιράζαν τα πρώτα τους "βερσιον" δωρεάν σε μηχανικούς, σε δισκετες!!!

----------


## SeAfasia

> Ναι... ναι... έχω και από Αγγλία που μοιράζαν τα πρώτα τους "βερσιον" δωρεάν σε μηχανικούς, σε δισκετες!!!



Ποιο δουλεύεις Γιώργο;

----------


## SRF

> Ποιο δουλεύεις Γιώργο;




http://numberone.com/index.asp

----------


## leosedf

Άσχετο, ρε σεις, τι τρυπανάκια χρησιμοποιείτε? Κάτι που να μην καίγεται μόλις ακουμπήσεις την πλακέτα.

----------


## NOE

χρησιμοποιώ οδοντιατρικές φρέζες, αντέχουν για πάρα πολλά τρυπήματα. υπάρχουν και κάποια τρυπανακια που είναι κατάλληλα για πλακέτες γιατί δεν καίγονται αλλά σπάνε εύκολα το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν θυμάμαι πως λέγονται (τα hss και τα κοβαλτίου χαλάνε γρήγορα)

----------


## leosedf

Titanium Nitride ίσως, και τα κοβαλτίου σπάνε.
Καλή ιδέα με τα οδοντιατρικά, κάτσε να δω ebay.

----------


## georgegr

http://www.ebay.com/bhp/carbide-drill-bits

Για τρύπημα με βάση.

----------


## nikos1

Αυτό πιστεύω Κωνσταντίνε φαίνεται τουλάχιστον ποιο αξιόπιστο
http://dl6gl.de/selbstbau-trx/der-tx...fad/10-watt-pa
10w-pa_schaltung.jpg

----------


## leosedf

Βρέθηκα σήμερα στον MAR και πήρα δυο τρυπανάκια καρβιδίου (0.8 και 1mm) και σκέφτηκα να μεγαλώσω μερικές τρύπες στο 1mm. Με το που άγγιξα με το dremel έσπασε..... Να σημειώσω ότι και στο μαγαζί που πήρα είχε πέσει ένα και έσπασε...

Τώρα πρέπει να πάρω και βάση για το dremel.

----------


## nikos1

Δεν  ξέρω με πόσες στροφές  κάνεις την διάτρηση αλλά έχε κατά νου ότι το τρυπάνι είναι μόνο 1.5 mm π.χ

----------


## NOE

Τα τρυπανάκια σου σπάνε είτε γιατί το δράπανο σου δεν έχει ακρίβεια (στραβογυρίζει ή έχει τζόγο) είτε επειδή τα πατάς (δεν θέλουν βάρος, πρέπει να πηγαίνει μόνο του ειδικά σε τόσο μικρά διαμετρήματα)

πάρε οδοντιατρικά διαμάντια να σωθείς, δεν σπάνε με τίποτα, έχει από 0,8mm και πάνω και θα τα έχεις πολλά χρόνια. Εγώ διαλέγω σχήμα όπως το πρώτο (πράσινο) και το τελευταίο (μπλε) στην εικόνα παρακάτω. Προτίμησε τα διαμάντια (καρβίδια) αντί για φρέζες επειδή η φρέζες (όπως φαίνονται στη 2η εικόνα) έχουν δόντια και μπουκώνουν από τη σκόνη του βακελίτη ή του έποξυ. Εγώ προσωπικά έχω 3 φρέζες και 3 διαμάντια και μόνο μία φορά χρειάστηκε να αντικαταστήσω μερικά από αυτά την τελευταία πενταετία. Θέλουν πολλές στροφές και τρυπάνε με άνεση το έποξυ αλλά όχι το ίδιο άνετα τον χαλκό. Η τιμή τους ανάλογα την ποιότητα και το μαγαζί κυμαίνονται από 3 μέχρι 7 Ε το τεμάχιο. Θα τα πάρεις από μαγαζί που πουλάει οδοντιατρικά είδη, ένα τέτοιο μαγαζί έχει στην πλατεία Αριστοτέλους κατεβαίνοντας στο αριστερό σου χέρι σε όροφο κοντά στην Εγνατία και ένα άλλο μαγαζί στη Τσιμισκή αριστερά σε όροφο κοντά στην αριστοτέλους 
1._______________4f5cc038538df.jpg
0000015_125.jpeg

----------


## leosedf

Θα τα ψάξω Δημήτρη, dremel 3000 πήρα αλλά μάλλον το πάτησα πολύ αρχικά και έμεινε η μύτη μέσα στην τρύπα. Αν το είχα τέρμα 33000 στροφές έχει λιγότερο τζόγο.

----------


## NOE

τα dremel φημίζονται για την ποιότητα τους υποθέτω θα είναι καλό. Εγώ έχω ένα proxxon που το πήρα πρίν 10 χρόνια από τον MAR και είναι σκυλί! πολύ ποιοτικό, ανθεκτικό, δυνατό, γρήγορο και ακριβές.

----------


## picdev

κοβαλτίου , και με απλό τρυπάνι που έχει πολύ τζόγο, τρυπάει μια χαρά, γιατί απλά κεντράρει στη τρύπα του pad.
Αν τώρα σου καίγονται. δεν έχουν την σωστή μύτη για χαλκό.Σε μαγαζί με βιομηχανικά θα βρείς ή με εργαλεία, αλλά να είναι μεγάλο , τα μικρά δεν φέρνουν.
Αυτά με τα τιτάνια και τα ντρέμελ είναι υπερβολές, πόσο έχουν τα τρυπάνια  ταυ οδοντίατρου  ?


Ρε Κωνσταντίνε , βάλε κανένα label στο σχηματικό, μακαρονάδα το έκανες.

aa.png

Γιώργο μας κούφανες πάλι,χωρίς σχηματικό του έφτιαξες πλακέτα :Huh: 
είμαι σίγουρος ότι περνάει όλα τα emc/emi test, Ce κτλ  :Rolleyes:

----------


## leosedf

label? Έπρεπε να έχει καλωδιώσεις για το pcb καθώς το έφτιαχνα έκανα αλλαγές όπως και η προσθήκη ICSP (λίγο παπαριά αφού ο 4550 έχει και USB για bootloader αλλά ίσως αργότερα).

----------


## leosedf

Χμμμ.
Ενώ λειτουργεί το ICSP πάνω στην πλακέτα. Δεν έχει οθόνη...
Στο αναπτυξιακό παίζει κανονικά, στην πλακέτα δεν βλέπω τίποτα.

----------


## picdev

τσέκαρε τις συνδέσεις στην οθόνη, για κανένα βραχυκύκλωμα,
τις δηλώσεις για τις πόρτες στη βιβλιοθήκη 
και τη δηλωση για τη  ταχύτητα του κρυστάλλου

----------


## leosedf

Σωστά είναι τα έχω τσεκάρει 40 φορές.
Δοκίμασα και δυο οθονες.
http://www.adrirobot.it/datasheet/lc...2051yfhlyb.pdf
http://www.azdisplays.com/PDF/acm1602k.pdf

----------


## leosedf

Τρίτη οθόνη και δεν παίζει με τίποτα. Είδα και το λογισμικό πάλι από την αρχή, στο picdem2 plus παίζει κανονικά, στην πλακέτα τίποτα. Την έλεγξα όλη με το μικροσκόπιο. (όλη μέρα)

Γιώργο μπορείς να κάνεις export σε protel/altium  η eagle για να δοκιμάσω να φτιάξω και αυτήν? Παίζει να βάλεις icsp πάνω της?

----------


## picdev

η οθόνη φταίει ή δεν ξεκινάει ο μΕ?
Εγώ πάντα για αρχή βάζω να αναβοσβήνει ένα λεντάκι για να δω και ότι το clock λειτουργεί σωστά και ότι ξεκινάει το πρόγραμμα.
Κάνε new project και δοκίμασε να ανάψεις ένα led μονο και βάλε μετά την οθόνη

----------


## leosedf

Κάνω την πλακέτα του Γιώργου, έχει ένα λάθος track στα data της οθόνης και θα του βάλω και ένα led γι αυτό το λόγο.

----------


## SRF

> Τρίτη οθόνη και δεν παίζει με τίποτα. Είδα και το λογισμικό πάλι από την αρχή, στο picdem2 plus παίζει κανονικά, στην πλακέτα τίποτα. Την έλεγξα όλη με το μικροσκόπιο. (όλη μέρα)
> 
> Γιώργο μπορείς να κάνεις export σε protel/altium η eagle για να δοκιμάσω να φτιάξω και αυτήν? Παίζει να βάλεις icsp πάνω της?



ΟΚ, είδα το λάθος στα 3 bit στο  LCD θα το φτιάξω αύριο, θα βάλω και σύνδεση ICSP, και μετά θα το βάλω ως pdf & ως Gerber αρχεία εδώ για όποιον θέλει να το φτιάξει!

----------


## leosedf

Γιώργο πήρα να φτιάξω στο eagle την ίδια και νομίζω είχε ένα δυο προβλήματα ακόμη αλλά τα παράτησα είχε πάει 5 το πρωί.

----------


## SRF

> Γιώργο πήρα να φτιάξω στο eagle την ίδια και νομίζω είχε ένα δυο προβλήματα ακόμη αλλά τα παράτησα είχε πάει 5 το πρωί.



Έχω απλοποιήσει δύο σημεία του κυκλώματός σού όπου έβαζες πχ έξτρα πυκνωτές απομόνωσης (εν σειρά) ενώ με μικροαλλαγή απαιτείτω ένας μόνον για να λειτουργήσει το ίδιο ορθά... 
Θα ρίξω μιά ματιά πάλι άυριο... πάντως! Θα ανεβάσω τα αρχεία για εκτύπωση σε πλακέτα και δες τα τότε.

----------


## leosedf

Α, επίσης άλλαξα τη λήψη για το 1057 απ' το άλλο pin του κρυστάλλου.

----------


## SRF

> Α, επίσης άλλαξα τη λήψη για το 1057 απ' το άλλο pin του κρυστάλλου.



OK, piece of cake! Το είχες στο EXTAL δηλαδή πριν?

----------


## leosedf

Ναι, το πρόβλημα επίσης είναι ότι δεν παίζει η οθόνη με τίποτα...
Έχω βάλει έξοδο να αναβοσβήνει και φαίνεται να είναι πιο αργό από 500ms on 500ms off. 
Ο κρύσταλλος παίζει, όλα παίζουν, στο αναπτυξιακό λειτουργεί ρολόι.
Όλες οι συνδέσεις και οι κολλήσεις ΟΚ τις τσέκαρα και με το μικροσκόπιο, κολλήσεις καινούριες, καλώδια καινούρια στην οθόνη κλπ.
To ICSP παίζει στην πλακέτα μπορώ να προγραμματίσω κανονικά.

----------


## SRF

Για δες αυτά εδώ... 
AMleodNV1.JPG

----------


## leosedf

Ωραίο Γιώργο.

Έφτιαξα το άλλο για να δοκιμάσω το λογισμικό. Έχει κάποια προβλήματα όπως η αντίσταση pull up που είναι στο CLK του 1057 πρέπει να είναι στο πιν 18 του.
Το τριμερ του contrast είναι λάθος συνδεμένο επίσης στο pcb (το μεγάλο) φαίνεται σωστό αλλά έπαιξε με αλλαγή σε δυο πιν του.

----------


## SeAfasia

> Για δες αυτά εδώ... 
> AMleodNV1.JPG



με αρέσεις Γιώργο.... :Biggrin:

----------


## Marc

Μπράβο αγόρια, το έχετε απογειώσει το θέμα!  :Smile: 
Δεν έχω εξοπλισμό να κάνω δοκιμές αλλά αυτό που θα καταλήξει ο ταλαντωτής του Zerc που λέει και το θέμα (μιας και έχω κατασκευάσει και το ppl και το vco+modulator) θα ήθελα να το κατασκευάσω! 
Καλή συνέχεια!!!

----------


## leosedf

Διόρθωσα την οθόνη, ίσως χρειαστεί pull ups στις γραμμές του μικροελεγκτή-1057.
Έβαλα τα υπόλοιπα πατατάκια (τσιπς) αλλά έχει ένα θέμα στην επικοινωνία.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Ρε αλήτες με κ@υλώστε με τα μεσαιατζίδικα και είμαι έτοιμος να τα ξαναπιάσω μετά από 30 χρόνια!
Κλειδώστε το σας παρακαλώ, δεν έχω πατάτες για πέταμα  :Tongue2:

----------


## SeAfasia

εγώ θέλω και βιντεο της κατασκευής και φώτο...... :Lol:

----------


## DGeorge

> ...........Έβαλα τα υπόλοιπα πατατάκια (τσιπς) αλλά έχει ένα θέμα στην επικοινωνία.



 :hahahha:  :hahahha: Τι έγινε βρε Κωνσταντίνε; Όλα πήγανε ΟΚ. Τα πάντα μια χαρά.... Υπάρχει ένα μικρό θέμα..... "δεν 'Παίζει'!" :hahahha: .......λεπτομέρειες!!!! :hahahha:

----------


## leosedf

A! Σαταπ! :Lol: 
Τώρα βάζει πρώτη και ανεβαίνει ανηφόρα σιγά σιγά και φτάνει στα 2.5MHz χαχαχαχα, ευτυχώς που έχει και pll για σταθεροποίηση.
Θέλει κάτι αντιστάσεις στις γραμμές αλλά θα τις βάλω πιο μετά γιατί κουβαλούσα μάρμαρα και έχω γίνει σαν τελικό σίγμα ας ξαπλώσω για μισή ώρα.

----------


## SRF

Βελτίωσα κατι τις... οπότε τελικό αυτό εδώ 
AMleodNV2.JPG 

και το αρχείο προς εκτύπωση με όλα αναλυτικά εδώ...

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Άντε να κάνουμε καμία ομαδική παραγγελία σε πλακέτες.

----------


## leosedf

Κάτσε ακόμη δεν τον είδαμε Γιάννη τον βαφτίσαμε. Ίσως χρειαστεί αλλαγές.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

> Κάτσε ακόμη δεν τον είδαμε Γιάννη τον βαφτίσαμε. Ίσως χρειαστεί αλλαγές.



Πάντως εγώ πριν τον δω,Γιάννη τον βάφτισα (Πατέρας Πεθερός με το ίδιο όνομα). :Lol:

----------


## SRF

> Κάτσε ακόμη δεν τον είδαμε Γιάννη τον βαφτίσαμε. Ίσως χρειαστεί αλλαγές.



Και αν βγει Βαρουφάκης... ΟΚ! ΜΠΑρουφάκης μη βγει!

----------


## leosedf

Τελικά αντί για μισή ώρα έμεινα τέζα 4 ώρες... Ας πάω μέσα να δω τι παίζει τώρα.

----------


## SRF

Και για παραγωγή του!!!

----------


## leosedf

Υπάρχει κανένας χριστιανός  η βουδιστής έστω να μας πει ΤΙ τελικά πρωτόκολλο είναι το 1057? SPI η I2C?
Το datasheet του είναι ότι να ναι.

----------


## SRF

> Υπάρχει κανένας χριστιανός η βουδιστής έστω να μας πει ΤΙ τελικά πρωτόκολλο είναι το 1057? SPI η I2C?
> Το datasheet του είναι ότι να ναι.



Κλασσικό I2C είναι... αλλά πρόσεξε λιγάκι την ταχύτητα των σημάτων προγραμματισμού... αφού μιλάμε για παλαιά γενιά (δεκαετίας 80)! Ρίξε μια ματιά στο datasheet σελιδα 9 !

----------


## leosedf

Για Init στέλνω δυο wordb και μετά worda αλλά πάπαλα.
100khz  ταχύτητα.

----------


## SRF

> Για Init στέλνω δυο wordb και μετά worda αλλά πάπαλα.
> 100khz ταχύτητα.




Επιμένω... δες τους χρονισμούς σου... 
Και κάτι ακόμα, αν θυμάμαι καλά στείλε άλλη μιά δυάδα 10CLK μετά την πρώτη που το έχεις ξεκινήσει από τάση, με διάκενο χρονικό ενδιάμεσα! 
Αύριο θα δω και κάτι ακόμα και θα σου πω, αν δεν το έχεις λύση ως τότε!

----------


## leosedf

Clock χωρίς σήκωμα dlen?

----------


## SRF

> Clock χωρίς σήκωμα dlen?




Με ενεργοποίηση! Πρόσεξε να έχει προηγηθεί ένας χρόνος L τόσο στο ΕΝ όσο και στο DATA.... και μετά γυρνάς το EN, κενό χρόνου, και μετά στέλνεις τα 2X10 CLK ! 
Τώρα μιλάμε για ότι θυμάμαι προ δεκαπενταετίας +

----------


## leosedf

Ε πόσο χρόνο θέλει? 10ms? Θα το βάλω κάτω και θα το πατήσω, έχω δεύτερο. :Lol:

----------


## leosedf

Μερικές εικόνες από το ημιτελές πράμα μου. Το πρόβλημα επικοινωνίας λύθηκε μαζί με τον sigmacom (Στέλιος) αλλά υπήρχε ένα πρόβλημα με τη συχνότητα αναφοράς του SAA1057. Δεν έχω χρόνο τώρα μόλις βρω θα ασχοληθώ και πάλι.

----------

eviotis (25-11-16)

----------


## SRF

> Μερικές εικόνες από το ημιτελές πράμα μου. Το πρόβλημα επικοινωνίας λύθηκε μαζί με τον sigmacom (Στέλιος) αλλά υπήρχε ένα πρόβλημα με τη συχνότητα αναφοράς του SAA1057. Δεν έχω χρόνο τώρα μόλις βρω θα ασχοληθώ και πάλι.



Τζάμπα βρε σου σχεδίασα την πλακέτα?

----------


## leosedf

Χαχαχαχα! Όχι την είχα κάνει ήδη αυτήν και την έβαλα πάνω, το πιθανότερο να την αλλάξω με την άλλη που είναι και πιο μικρή. Να λύσω μερικά προβλήματα πρώτα μήπως έχει και άλλα προβλήματα.

----------


## SeAfasia

ελα Κων/νε ασχετο,
το dds που το έχεις εφαρμόσει στην R2;
Κάπου χάθηκα,μπορείς να με βοηθήσεις; :Sad:

----------


## leosedf

DDS?
Αν σου πω δεν έχω ξανά ασχοληθεί με το συγκεκριμένο. Κάθεται σε ένα ράφι μαζί με έναν πομπό FM.

----------


## SeAfasia

> DDS?
> Αν σου πω δεν έχω ξανά ασχοληθεί με το συγκεκριμένο. Κάθεται σε ένα ράφι μαζί με έναν πομπό FM.



γιαυτό ρωτάω,τι συχνότητα πως την μεταβάλλεις;

----------


## SeAfasia

τπτ;
 :Confused1: 
 :Sad:

----------


## leosedf

Ελα!
Μικροελεγκτής ελέγχει το PLL που ελέγχει τον ταλαντωτή και η έξοδος πάει στον διαμορφωτή μαζί με ήχο και βγαίνει στην έξοδο. Τα σχέδια υπάρχουν πιο πίσω.
Δεν αξίζει τον κόπο πλέον, καλύτερα να πας σε DDS.

----------


## Ακρίτας

Κώστα, με μια ρυθμιζόμενη τάση στο ΤΡ1, στο σχηματικό της πρώτης ανάρτησης, μπορείς να μεταβάλεις τη συχνότητα στα όρια που λέει. Αυτό γίνεται κανονικά από PLL αλλά μπορείς να το κάνεις και με ένα ποτενσιόμετρο. Παρόμοιο κύκλωμα μπορείς να κάνεις και με το 602/612, αλλά όπως λέει και ο άλλος Κωνσταντίνος η δουλειά γίνεται πιο εύκολα και καλύτερα με ένα DDS.

----------

SeAfasia (15-01-17)

----------


## SeAfasia

DDS AD9850 Arduino Nano και κώδικα έχωωω...!!! :Biggrin:

----------

